# A few frogs from work.



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2014)

After the rain we've had over the last week, the frogs are breeding in mass. I work at a magnetite storage facility at the port. there is a lot of heavy industry around here. We have a catchment pond that collects storm water runoff from our yard. This pond is heavily polluted with truck wash, diesel, oil and other contaminants.

supprisingly the frogs don't seem bothered by this, and this year the catchment pond is bursting at the seems with tadpoles. There are a fair few species here and I'm looking forward to seeing literally millions of little frogs emerge from the water after metamorphis.

there are spotted marsh frogs, green tree frogs, a rocket frog species, a burrowing frog species , a smaller tree frog species, grass frogs and numerous others (virtually no toads  ). hopefully some one here can help ID the ones that I haven't so far.

I'll upload some pictures on my lunch break.

cheers


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2014)

found this guy in the bobcat this morning.
Unsure of the species, there's another that's very similar but a different colour ( more a redish brown )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2014)

Tadpoles, three different species amongst them.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow that is a lot.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2014)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Wow that is a lot.



At a guess, I'd say at least a million or so tadpoles in there at the moment. I only took shots of the closest groups within a couple of metres of the easiest access point.

cheers.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 30, 2014)

A few from last night,



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

